# User Fa history browsing capabilities.



## BrothBone (Apr 15, 2009)

This is for the FA main site. I was thinking how web browsers allows us to search through our "history" or the other sites one has visited.
I was thinking if the FA (main site) could provide users with that type of capabilities for the site itself.

Example:
Image you look though 160 images in a visit and seen over 20 user pages. Then you log out. 
Then a day or so later it just occurred to you that you liked something you've seen, but, can't remember, the name, etc. 
The only choice is to use search function or browse to shift though all the art until you find it. 

What about if you can see the history of the images, userpages, etc. you've seen in a specific day?

The example is just an example. I'm sure being able to browse your user history could become useful in other ways.


----------



## Gynx (Apr 15, 2009)

Good idea, I can't see why it shouldn't happen.

EDIT - yak owned my trolling. What a fag.


----------



## yak (Apr 15, 2009)

How's about this reason - every single mainstream browser already implements that.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 15, 2009)

What yak said.

In Firefox:
1- Press Ctrl+H to open the History sidebar.
2- Type "www.furaffinity.net" into the History Search box.
3- VoilÃ !


----------



## BrothBone (Apr 15, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> What yak said.
> 
> In Firefox:
> 1- Press Ctrl+H to open the History sidebar.
> ...



Sorry, I didn't now that. Thank you. and also thank you to yak.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, to implement something like that would be overkill, for one, and intensive on the database, for another, requiring a few extra writes to the DB every time you click on something, meaning further delays and more server resource usage.


----------

